# 10B8 - Where are you?



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone on the East Coast has received the 10B8 update yet.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

not yet not until Wed.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=63745


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Nothing in Ohio yet.......


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

bjflynn04 said:


> not yet not until Wed.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=63745


Funny, that "official" notice gives the Version as 1088 not 10B8.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Funny, that "official" notice gives the Version as 1088 not 10B8.


Given that 1088 comes quite a bit before 10B8 (in hex), and that those of us that have already gotten it have 10B8, I suspect the 1088 is a typo. I can't imagine that they would regress 40 hex (64 decimal) iterations.

Carl


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

sjniedz said:


> Just wondering if anyone on the East Coast has received the 10B8 update yet.


I know that you were asking people on the east coast, but I live in Las Vegas(west coast) and I do not have the 10B8 update yet.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

ghstbstr said:


> I know that you were asking people on the east coast, but I live in Las Vegas(west coast) and I do not have the 10B8 update yet.


Nice to know the good people of Las Vegas are feeling just as neglected as us folks on the East Coast. :bang


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

bjflynn04 said:


> not yet not until Wed.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=63745


This is perfect, thank you. Now I can stop doing the 02468 every evening.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Some of you may remember my post from last week when D* told me the same, that the 'new' release was 1088, not 10B8 as we know here.

I'm sure someone wrote a memo, and said something like 'that can't be a B' it has to be a number...'.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

Have version 10B8 in Virginia (May 2).


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I have successfully forced 10B8 at 10:45 tonight.


----------



## KY Mike (May 3, 2006)

Got it in Gods country.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

Im in Eastern Ky..at 4:10am I was watching a recorded show, it popped up on the screen

New Software Download
with the following buttons

Download Now
Download Later

I chose Download Now of course and now have 10B8


----------



## LongRufus (Jan 11, 2006)

Made it to the East Coast as well.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

I forced the update with 02468 and it's downloading as I post this. At 4:42am in Tampa, FL


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

10B8 downloaded at 4:00AM.


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

10B8 in Miami at 4:14A


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

10B8 in Mt. Juliet, Tennessee at 3:14 AM Central.

Ron


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

Chicago got it this morning:hurah:


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Got it this morning, slipping right along!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Got it in Texas at 3:00 am. I like the slip.


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

I still do not have it in Las Vegas, NV.
I think they forgot about me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They didn't "forget" about... you they are being "carefull" will you....

The Philips version of the code is not rolling out yet. Don't have a date either.
They are monitor the full release on the Humax units, before they let it go for the Philips boxes.


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

DirecTV keeps changing their mind on when they are going to release the new software?! That sucks.
I really want that "slip" feature.


----------



## Mr. Furious (Feb 9, 2006)

Got it at 4:14AM today in North Carolina.

I'm loving me some 30s slip!


----------

